# Adverse effects of Humira



## skye2008 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,
I have been prescribed Humira by ARGC. I used my first injection 1.5 weeks ago and will use my next on Wednesday. I noticed I have been having muscle spasms this week. Yesterday I woke up as if I had a massive hangover the night before even though I didn't have any alcohol. My face and eyes were slightly swollen and my whole body was sore as if I had been doing excessive exercise. My upper torso, my neck and my arms  felt sore all day. Also my gums started bleeding last night when I flossed my teeth. I had to wash it out. I feel a bit better this morning but my neck and throat muscles are still sore and my gums are hurting a little bit. Do you think this is the side effects of the Humira. If so should I be taking the next dose?
Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It does sound like you have had a rough time on this medication.

You are describing symptoms of some of the possible side-effects listed in the literature.

I think you need to contact your consultant as soon as possible, certainly before you take any more.

In the mean time it might be worth seeing the GP and getting a couple of blood tests - a full blood count and a CK level to check for muscle side-effects would both be at the top of my list of monitoring.

Hope you are OK


----------



## skye2008 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hazel  Thank you very much for your reply which was really helpful. I will contact both my GP and my consultant on monday.


----------

